# Stupid question, but I really want to know.....



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

....what is the bikini line area? If I went into a place and asked for a bikini wax, would they do the inner thigh (extreme upper part)? Not that I'm considering bikini wearing, but I did join a Wellness Center and love to swim, but don't like the bathing suit part as it requires much shaving and afterward always looks red & pimply.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I define bikini area as that area that is exposed when wearing a bathing suit







It depends on the cut of your suit and they'll do as far "up" as you want. But it is extrememly painful. The benefits are great, tho.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Ty - how long will a wax last? If it's long enough, I would be willing to go thru the pain.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Trying to remember... I only had it done a few times and the last time was the previous summer. I believe it was around a month?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Marier, the girl doing the waxing will ask you what to take off. Bring your bathing suit with you


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

JenS - bring my bathing suit
























































I won't be appearing in a bathing suit (in private or otherwise) in quite a while. If it lasts a month, not sure if I would want to go thru the pain, but depends on the pain. I have a pretty high pain tolerance. Thanks!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It's not that painful. Just take an advil or two before you go in, just in case.


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

My solution only hurts the wallet. Buy a new bathing suit. The new Tankini's are cute with the boy trunks. And are quite flattering on a lot of fiqures. If you have a tummy try to find one with a print rather than a solid as it camoflages the protuding tummy. Somw tankini's have built in support for the bust and stuff. Just a little painless option!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Caca - I think I've seen the tankinis! (On sz 1 models of course







) That could be an option. There's a store in Arlington Hts that does only bathing suits; maybe a specialty shop like that would be my answer. Until then, it's sweats and t-shirts and the running track.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I wax my own bikini line at home. Just the part that would show in a bathing suit. Going any farther would be too diffucult to do alone; not to mention painful!I get ready made wax strips. Just warm a little press on and _rip_!It hurts like hell for a minute..but it works. The regrowth is slow, but you have to do it about once a month/ It is cheap, though. I'd recommended it. Although, if I could afford it..I'd go to a salon. Just to be a diva..


----------

